
The 2 degrees scenario looks impossible (Bloomberg NEF) - maxwellito
https://www.bnef.com/dataview/new-energy-outlook-2016/index.html
======
avmich
Somehow this forecast doesn't induce a lot of trust. There is a history of
underestimation of solar (or wind) power rise; oil prices are notoriously
difficult to predict (and what's going to happen to coal over decades?); some
developments, like decrease in energy consumption in developed countries,
aren't easy to predict either.

So... I'd like to have more, better data before making any conclusions.

------
maxwellito
The last chart is pretty explicit: [https://www.bnef.com/dataview/new-energy-
outlook-2016/index....](https://www.bnef.com/dataview/new-energy-
outlook-2016/index.html#section-13)

